# 01st Dec Invitations



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear All,

Proactively creating this thread to share the invitation receivers and statuses for the 1st of Dec invitations round. By what time would they issue the invitations(hopefully, if no delays like Nov 15 happen)? Is it sharp 00:00?

Good luck to all of us who have lodged their EOIs and waiting for the 1st Dec round.

As you start getting invitations pls update this thread.

Sameera.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

good luck to all


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

All those with 65 points will positively get an invite in this around. What are your thoughts for cut off submission date for 60 points?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

asahni said:


> All those with 65 points will positively get an invite in this around. What are your thoughts for cut off submission date for 60 points?


I hope at least 22nd Nov as this is the date when I submitted my EOI =)


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Proactively creating this thread to share the invitation receivers and statuses for the 1st of Dec invitations round. By what time would they issue the invitations(hopefully, if no delays like Nov 15 happen)? Is it sharp 00:00?
> 
> ...


Thanks Sameera for creating the thread.
I am hoping to get the invitation this time.

My status:
EOI Submitted - 4th Oct 2012
Visa Subclass - 189
Points - 60 
ANZSCO - Analyst Programmer


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck to everyone. Really hope that it's gonna be 12:00 sharp. Btw, what time zone would it be? Is it 12:00 Perth time?


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Good luck to everyone. Really hope that it's gonna be 12:00 sharp. Btw, what time zone would it be? Is it 12:00 Perth time?


I think Canberra/Sydney/Melbourne time zone as it happened with the 15th Nov invitation round.

Cheers,


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool! Hope it's not gonna be a long night for all of us. I'm staying in Melbourne, thus Perth time will be a little bit inconvenient ;-)


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Guys start counting now!!

According to Forum and skill select reports its a likely possibility for 60 pointers, dated 25th November to get an invite if invites are 1400 like last round.....

I hope tommorrow being saturday wont effect the invite time which should be 00:00..... Keep posted for any good news! Good luck:ranger:


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

asahni said:


> Guys start counting now!!
> 
> According to Forum and skill select reports its a likely possibility for 60 pointers, dated 25th November to get an invite if invites are 1400 like last round.....
> 
> I hope tommorrow being saturday wont effect the invite time which should be 00:00..... Keep posted for any good news! Good luck:ranger:


Hi,

Please provide your EOI details.

EOI submitted - 4th Oct
Visa - 189
Points - 60
ANZSCO - Analyst Programmer

Cheers,


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

its in my signature


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

No invitation tonight !!!!!
DIAC has sent notification to the SkillSelect Account that on 3rd and 17th Dec, 3000 invitations will be sent.

Cheers,


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Srg said:


> No invitation tonight !!!!!
> DIAC has sent notification to the SkillSelect Account that on 3rd and 17th Dec, 3000 invitations will be sent.
> 
> Cheers,


Can anyone confirm this? May i know which Skillselect account you're referring to?


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Can anyone confirm this? May i know which Skillselect account you're referring to?


If you look into communication section of your EOI you will see it there.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Can anyone confirm this? May i know which Skillselect account you're referring to?


Its confirmed, check your EOI correspondence


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. Got the message. Guess I need to be more patient


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

30 Nov 2012
December 2012 Invitation Round Dates
In December 2012, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional)
visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.
Each round will invite up to 1400 EOIs for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and 100 EOIs for Skilled - Regional
(Provisional) (subclass 489).


----------



## tais9 (Nov 30, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I hope at least 22nd Nov as this is the date when I submitted my EOI =)


I hope so too!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have created a skill select account but have not submitted my EOI. I cannot see anything in the correspondence section.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> I have created a skill select account but have not submitted my EOI. I cannot see anything in the correspondence section.


You can't get any correspondence unless u click the submit.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

God has placed many tests for patience in this process I suppose

Guys time to practice patience again.....for 2 more days


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Skillselect statement*

Next SkillSelect Invitation Rounds to be held in December 2012 

From December onwards, DIAC will be conducting rounds of invitations on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of the month.

In December, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.

These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

I have got the invite

Analyst Programmer
EOI:11Sept2012
Points:60
IELTS:6.5


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sarank said:


> I have got the invite
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> EOI:11Sept2012
> ...


for 190 ?


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

yes..

190


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sarank said:


> yes..
> 
> 190


Congrats mate

When did receive the invite?


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all, 

Just wondering if you all have received a courtesy email from skill select to check claimed points? My friend submitted on 28 th nov has not got any email..


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## sehmbi (Nov 25, 2012)

Best of luck everyone .. Keep us posted about invitations ...


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

asahni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if you all have received a courtesy email from skill select to check claimed points? My friend submitted on 28 th nov has not got any email..


Yup. I guess everyone has. It might be because of all the people who have made mistakes while filling their EOIs and then face problems while applying for their visas.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulations sarank and all the best for everyone waiting.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Guys,
its a matter of few more hours. Ones who receive the invite pls update;

1. ANSZCO code
2. Occupation
3. Points
4. EOI date of effect

All the best to all of us.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys,
> its a matter of few more hours. Ones who receive the invite pls update;
> 
> 1. ANSZCO code
> ...


few hours ?


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck guys..... It's 10:34 PM here. Invitation sending will start in 1hr 26 mins..


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Got the invitation. For those who are still waiting, you can check the result directly in the SkillSelect account


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys,
> its a matter of few more hours. Ones who receive the invite pls update;
> 
> 1. ANSZCO code
> ...


Thank God...
I got the invitation... 
Analyst Programmer,60, 189 Visa, EOI Date - 4th Oct
Hope rest will get the invitation soon..


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Has any got anything?


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats to all who got the invitations


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

*Invitation Received*

Received Invitation for 189 for Accountant (General) 

Points: 60 Points
EOI date: 2 Nov 2012


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

Got invited!

261311
Analyst Programmer
65
16/11/2012


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got invitation...

Code 263111
EOI submission - 27th OCT


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Got mine as well 

EOI placed on 17/10 with 60 points


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Got mine as well
> 
> EOI placed on 17/10 with 60 points


did you get that just now ?


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*189 & 190 same EOI*

I submitted my EOI on 23-10-2012 for both 189 & 190 on the same EOI, I made some changes on 15-11-2012. I have not sent any docs for further processing on the NSW (190 SS). I would like to go through the 189 route rather than 190.

I will be considered for 189 wouldn't I?

Please let me know on this.

Thanks


__________
261313/ S/W Programmer| ACS: 23-10-2012|IELTS: L8.5R:9.0W:7.5S:8.0|EOI Pts:189(60pts),190(65pts NWS SS[Sub:20121115])|No Invites Yet


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> did you get that just now ?


Yup. The cutoff date for the last round was around 26/9 (according to the info people post here in the forums)


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*261313*

anyone with 261313|60 points| EOI in November got invited?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I hope at least 22nd Nov as this is the date when I submitted my EOI =)


Hey....u got invite?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey....u got invite?


NoOoOoOo ! :ranger:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys,
> its a matter of few more hours. Ones who receive the invite pls update;
> 
> 1. ANSZCO code
> ...


Got it?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have to wait. My agent has lodged it for me and i will only get to know tomorrow. Keep sharing the status guys....


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> NoOoOoOo ! :ranger:


oh...looks like 2nd Nov is the cut off so far for 60 pts...


----------



## yasirshah10 (Oct 14, 2012)

I got it! I got it I finally got it yeyyyyyyyyyyy :first:

now just have to start working overtime and save some money to apply for it haha but its gonna be all part of fun :bowl:

Accountant
60 points
19/10/12


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone who submitted EOI with 65 points on or after 26th november got the invitation?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Anyone who submitted EOI with 65 points on or after 26th november got the invitation?



no 60er should get Invite until all 65er cleared, so Date of effect for 65 is irrelevant when it seems many 60er already got invite tonite.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> oh...looks like 2nd Nov is the cut off so far for 60 pts...


yes looks like 

anyway i am not in hurry .. i have submitted EOI so sooner or later i think i should get an invite .

i hope you are all ready for your IELTS :clap2:


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Anyone who submitted EOI with 65 points on or after 26th november got the invitation?


Yes I got invited with 65 points and submitted application late November


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> yes looks like
> 
> anyway i am not in hurry .. i have submitted EOI so sooner or later i think i should get an invite .
> 
> i hope you are all ready for your IELTS :clap2:


Yes...u will be invited in the next round for sure...I'm done with my IELTS yday...went on fine...fingers crossed!


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi

I got invitaion for 190 couple of days before. How likely i can get invitaion for 189 visa as well with in 3rd dec invitation as well or I cannot get an invitation for 189 unitll my 190 invitation still active?
I have seen this forum some guys got invitation for same skill with same points and their effective date is more than mine


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invitaion for 190 couple of days before. How likely i can get invitaion for 189 visa as well with in 3rd dec invitation as well or I cannot get an invitation for 189 unitll my 190 invitation still active?
> I have seen this forum some guys got invitation for same skill with same points and their effective date is more than mine


Hi, 

Your EOI will have been frozen due to invitation on 190, if you re-think and would like to go through the 189 route, you will have to wait till your 190 EOI expires which is when your EOI will be unfrozen.

Hope it answers your question


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invitaion for 190 couple of days before. How likely i can get invitaion for 189 visa as well with in 3rd dec invitation as well or I cannot get an invitation for 189 unitll my 190 invitation still active?
> I have seen this forum some guys got invitation for same skill with same points and their effective date is more than mine



U will not get any invite until your current Invite expires (ie. in 60 days from 190 Invite date)


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Anyone who submitted EOI with 65 points on or after 26th november got the invitation?


You may want to check your Skill Select Account. My account was updated with invitation while I was still waiting for the email.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Anyone who submitted EOI with 65 points on or after 26th november got the invitation?


You should have gotten the invite. Did you not? Did you contact your agent?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I want to apply for VISA this week... I have a question... I have clicked Apply VISA button.. filled in couple of pages.. I also got TRN number in mail..


Now i had saved the application and will continue with the application in 2-3 days.. Do I need to again open skill select and click apply visa ?

Or is there any other website where I can submit the TRN number and password ?


I am confused.. I do not want to click on Apply visa because I fear that it could generate another TRN number..

Could you all please guide ?


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I want to apply for VISA this week... I have a question... I have clicked Apply VISA button.. filled in couple of pages.. I also got TRN number in mail..
> 
> Now i had saved the application and will continue with the application in 2-3 days.. Do I need to again open skill select and click apply visa ?
> 
> ...


No, it wont. It will ask you to log in using your old trn number and password


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

asahni said:


> Has any got anything?


Hi Asahni,

Did you get the invite? pls let me know your points


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any latest info on the EOI cut-off date for 3rd Dec 2012 guys


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Any latest info on the EOI cut-off date for 3rd Dec 2012 guys


6th November is what I have heard for 60 points so far...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> 6th November is what I have heard for 60 points so far...


9th Nov so far


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> 6th November is what I have heard for 60 points so far...


someone with 9 Nov with 60 pts has received an invitation


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> someone with 9 Nov with 60 pts has received an invitation


Oh ok...Thanks for the info... Can u update your signature with your timelines please?


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi folks,

Its a lame questions but can you please confirm if my understanding is correct:

1. Eoi date of effect : date on which Eoi was initially submitted
2. Eoi submitted date: changes each time we make changes in the Eoi
3. Eoi date effect will change only if points are affected by the change.

My Eoi breakdown states my date of effect and submission are 11th Nov however Eoi statesthat submission date is 1 dec


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Oh ok...Thanks for the info... Can u update your signature with your timelines please?


here it is


261313/ S/W Programmer| ACS: 23-10-2012|IELTS: L8.5R:9.0W:7.5S:8.0|EOI Pts:189(60pts),190(65pts NWS SS[Sub:20121115])|No Invites Yet


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Got invited

Date of submission 26/11/2012
Occupation Software engineer
65 points 189 sub class


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Got invited
> 
> Date of submission 26/11/2012
> Occupation Software engineer
> 65 points 189 sub class


congrts!!!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Got invited
> 
> Date of submission 26/11/2012
> Occupation Software engineer
> 65 points 189 sub class


good good !! :clap2: Congrat!!!


----------

